# Hopefully getting Alpines!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm finally, hopefully getting Alpines! Sooo sooooo excited! The doe I hope to get a doeling out of is due Feb, think :girl:

Doe: Mamm-Key Feather Flare








Buck: *B Rancho-Snowfall Gold Digger (photo courtesy of Rancho-Snowfall Dairy Goats)


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Girl, how many breeds you gonna have!?! Just kidding, but I sense something...you are crossing to the big goat world! Two Lamanchas, expecting lamancha Kids in the spring, now reserved an Alpine. You are crossing to our side.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You are a very lucky filly to be getting such gorgeous animals !!!
I love the Alpines , so beautiful 

Wow , what a line up of stunners you have in your herd !!

How can you sleep at night , knowing how lucky you are....
Do you dream of these goats and wake up and go out to the barn and low and behold , there they are ? 
Seriously , I just need to know


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Paige, oh totally! I'm completely head over heals for the big goats  I'll never be without them in my herd again!

Laura, haha! My mom and dad are good to me and nurture my goatie obsession


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know sweetie , i just like bugging you  :hug:

Im so happy for you , I love the excitement in your emails 
And I look forward to seeing all your new goats, they are just beautiful and IMO shouldnt be anywhere else then in your herd


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww, thanks Laura! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

But I still want Bama , Im coming to get her next week


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck with that! lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ill bring you a puppy ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha! Not for Bama, but for Peach


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright , both Bama and Peach and Latte


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! OMG way to cute! I want the one that's cuddled on mama's leg in the first pic 

NO WAY! Both my LaManchas, seriously?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry , didn't mean to hijack your post , I should have sent them privately.
I think you have your hands full with all your new herd members , lol.
And babies on the way no less , you lucky duck


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It's fine 

I can't wait for kiddos to arrive!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo posted some adorable pics but didnt want to hijack.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Nancy 
Nothing could be better looking then those Alpines IMO


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> You are a very lucky filly to be getting such gorgeous animals !!!
> I love the Alpines , so beautiful
> 
> Wow , what a line up of stunners you have in your herd !!
> ...


Laura, have you seen the photos Riley's mom posted on their facebook page of her bedroom? No doubt she dreams of goats! They probably prefer that to her dreaming of boys.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Alpines are so lovely! How exciting!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Ps...riley, do you think your parents can sit down with my husband and explain the proper way to support a goat habit?


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats! Both dam and sire are beautiful. Those are going to be some nice kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lolol No , I havent gotten on to facebook "yet" , lol.
But im sure her bedroom looks alot like my bedroom looked when I was her age except my addiction was horses 

My parents would rather me knee deep in horse poop then around the boys too  I think thats whey they drove me from Queens to Forest Hills then to Flushing then finally out to the Island and all over it too , lol. And eventually bought me my own horse. I had no time for boys ,lol

So yes, I have a good suspicion her parents feel the same way , lol.
I told her if she was mine I wouldnt let her out of the house till she was 35 at least !! lol
Just bury her with goats , im sure that will keep her happy , lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

engebretsen said:


> ps...riley, do you think your parents can sit down with my husband and explain the proper way to support a goat habit?


:rofl:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha!!!! You guys are funny :slapfloor: My mom told me that she'll keep buying me goats if I stay with her forever and never move out    I happily agreed


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

can I move in with you guys?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That is so funny. I admire your dedication to the goats. Congratulations, I am happy for you getting your alpines. I have alpines and they are a lot of fun, but I would also love to get a saanen and a lamancha one day. So many goats....so little time...... Oh they sire and dam are gorgeous!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im moving in too 
Move over Riley


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha! Come on in Karen and Laura   I'll open the gate for ya! LOL

Peggy, thank you  My life is forever dedicated to dairy goats, and doing everything I can to improving whatever breeds(s) I work with


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm coming too. Hope you don't mind a full house


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL, nope, not at all  But if we get too many more people, someone's going to have to go live in the goatie house :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

me me me me me me ... I'll do it.... my husband says I spend too much time in the goatie barn now.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha! Alright, it's nice and warm in there with deep bedding and a heat lamp if it's cold  You can sleep with my newest Lamancha Latte, she's got a big stall all to herself that I'm sure she'll share  :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can stay in the barn , no problem, I'll just curl up with Bama and Latte and the rest of them, lolol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! They all love to cuddle  Whenever I lay down in there they all gather around me, I can barley move! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , if I lay down they start falling like flies around me , lol.
But of course Yosi has to be first ontop of me , lol.
Guess she has to find the best spot before Lilly does , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> haha! Come on in Karen and Laura   I'll open the gate for ya! LOL
> 
> Peggy, thank you  My life is forever dedicated to dairy goats, and doing everything I can to improving whatever breeds(s) I work with


I want to be around when Riley has her first date or real crush on a boy , lolol
Im dying to see how that plays out


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't mind sleeping in a goatie stall. My parents are not fans of my goat addiction. My brother thinks I'm an idiot. Hope you get what your waiting for they look nice.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, how rude! LOL!!!!! :laugh: And who ever said I didn't have a major crush??? LOL Just ask Skyla, she'll tell you EVERYTHING!  lol

Xymenah, I'm sorry  
Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh you bet your goatie berries im going to ask Skyla 
Skyla ?????????? Oh Skyla !!!!!!!

Comon , spill it girl !!! Who's the lucky guy ??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha! SHe'll tell you everything! EVERYTHING!

I'll PM it to you, with my luck if I posted it here he'd find it! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awkward


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^hahahaha


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All right girl I gotta hear this


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

You are a lucky duck! Me and my goaties are headed your way too!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I could spill the beans a little too...unless this is someone new....
I'm making my way to Colorado too! I'll sleep in the goat barn!!! I wuv's to snuggle with goaties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You got some company coming Riley  
Put up the coffee my dear :coffee2:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha! Yee gads! Lotsa guests! LOL


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have lots of cute little baby goaties... If I come, everyone can get their baby fix  see you need me there, it's a win win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Anna, come right on in with your cute babies!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh you all want to know about Riley's lover?!?! I got LOTS of info!! And he's real cute too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyla you turd! Somehow I knew you'd pipe in! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! That's me!  hehe 

So what can I tell them for you?! His name is all over the game room anyway!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Are we talking about Cameron? The cutie at the horse show?  That wasn't a secret was it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!! Very nice Christy!! that is him! Oh and he is pretty cute too! And Riley is head over heels for him! she talks about him ALL the time! She's in LOOOVE!! 
She often refers to him with  and :drool: LOL!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:shocked::shocked::help:SKYLA! CHRISTY!!!! I do not think of him that way! OK maybe a little......


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Did she tell you how he spoke to her ..hehe..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! A little girl?! Oh come on!

LOL!! When he came and sat next to her?! Yes and she didn't say a thing to him!! :shocked: And she makes fun of me when I talk about boring things! :roll:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wait she did say thank you to him once lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yes.. "thank you" :roll: How could I forget that one! Maybe it's cause she over looks my hi!  LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyla, he didn't even hear you!!!! How does that count for anything?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! His mom heard me!! And Rach! and I sent him 8 emails!! So


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah, but you've yet to talk to him IN PERSON and have him hear you! I atleast made it that far, you weenie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Well it's not my fault he has bad hearing! He was right in front of me! And I tried! LOL! Besides, I talk to someone else all the time!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh you girls lol..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! You tried, but you didn't succeed!
We're not talking about that someone else, we're talking about ****! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!  Just a quick question... How did this get turned on me?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I should ge an A for trying! LOL!
HAHA!! SO what! I don't like **** I like *****


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! You got involved and somehow it got turned on you! That's how! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Not a fair change in subject! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No you get an F for failed attempt! LOL
HAHA! Lets not forget, you LOVE ****!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awww  LOL!

Ummm... I think I know who ****..... and NO I DO NOT!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

HAHA! Oh yes you do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So it is the second R?! EEEWWWWW!!!!! NO WAY!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , I'm glad I had nothing to do with this hot mess , lol
Sorry Riley.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, the 2nd one! LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Laura! Did you want to add some info too?! haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Oh gosh! No way!  

LOL! Yah Laura! You wanted me to post some info, now I want you to! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Deep deep down you know you love him!

HAHA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You sound like my dad :roll: Do not!! 

I know who I like and it isn't him!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope 
I didnt want to embarrass Riley in any way , I was jut kidding and 
she knows it !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww come on! she loves it! and she's throwing it back at me anyway :roll: LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, it won't embarrass me  It's funny! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trust me I made sure it was fine first


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

And I gave you the green light. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Yes you did!
Funny thing though... I don't remember giving YOU the green light to talk about **** **** and *****!! ROFL!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I need way more energy to deal with the two of you and I don't have that right now , lol
I'm jut a bit older then you guys , remember ?? lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha! I didn't say anything about *****  And I don't need a green light anyway! HAHA


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Laura! We are a piece of work! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Yah, we are! 

LOL! Fair enough! LOL! Oh is that so?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

HAHA! That be so! LOL You may need a green light, but I'm happy running right through the red! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!!! :ROFL: I noticed! haha!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

HAHA! That's how I roll! LOL


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Oh wow. Wow.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

hahah just reading this thread wore me out and I'm far from old. lol (is 18)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:ROFL: I almost choked to death on my Vienna sausage


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh listening to these two reminds me of when my girls were teens..so refreshing..and yes riley knew we were spilling the beans lol..


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

goathiker said:


> :ROFL: I almost choked to death on my Vienna sausage


Glad you made it.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

:laugh: you guys crack me up!!! And made me feel a bit old lol. The last crush I had was on my husband


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Reading it over I crack up all over again!! ROFL! 

xymenah, I'm 18 too, sometimes (like above when I am tired lol!!) I get a little rambunctious! LOL! Esp. when it comes to teasing Riley! :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyla, you're a rude dude! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

These two are double trouble !!
I could just imagine these two together at a goat show , lol
Or in the same room for that matter , lol
It would be hilarious !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! A rude Dude-et  I am not a dude LOL!

We sure are Laura!!  LOL! 
HAHA!! That would be hilarious wouldn't it!?! I hope we get to meet at the 2014 ADGA Nationals!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Dude, dude-et, you're still rude! LOL

haha! Sure would be interesting!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I could probably find you two with my eyes closed , lolol
Just follow the "your a weenie" and other comments like that and I am sure to find the both of you monkeys :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

IrishRoots said:


> :laugh: you guys crack me up!!! And made me feel a bit old lol. The last crush I had was on my husband


Thats the last crush i had too unless you count Jason Aldean but singers don't really count do they?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Yes Riley I am rude! LOL!! 

:ROFL: HAHA!!! Yah that would be an easy way to find us! LOL! You could also listen for *Poke POKE POKE* Ouch! ROFL!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You are! LOL But we love ya, I guess

Haha!!! Yeah, we poke eachother a lot! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You guess!?!?! WHAT!?! lol!

LOL! Yep LOTS! Though... I have yet to feel it...:chin: LOL!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We all love ya 

Haha! I meet you in person, you'll be sure to feel it! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh good! you had me worried there for a bit  LOL!

LOL!! Oh I'm sure I will!! As will you! hahaha!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! You're a turd!

haha! Not if I poke you first!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I'll be on guard..  I'll be lookin for you and before you see me I'll come up behind you and poke you! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha!!! Then I'll turn around a poke you right in your side!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I'll get you on both your sides so


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

so, do your goats run anytime you get your fingers out, or do you two just reserve pokes for people?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyla 
Karen, nope, I save all my poking for people! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! So anyone who meets Riley.. Watch out!! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha! Nah, the only person that needs to watch out is YOU missy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you poked me I would slap you rights upside your head ,
It would be like the three stooges , lolol. 

Nah , I would never do that , lol
But I would poke you right back , lolol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahaha! It could sure get interesting! lol I'm saving up all my pokes for Skyla!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , we could double team her.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Remind me to never poke laura


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:angel2::chin:Now there's an idea Laura!

Christy, I take it you don't like to be poked?! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We could tie her up and tickle her. :ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Did you not read lauras post she said she'd slap ya up side ye poor lil head..my bean doesn't wanna be slapped


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

HAHA!!!! Yeah I guess I'll leave Laura alone too! My poking wrath will be directed at Skyla!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh sure , Christy redirected the tickle attack I had planned for her.
Now what Riley ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We could always pull out the socks! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL:
Uh oh.....look out for the socks


----------

